

More one-liners from commandlinefu explained - substack
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/yet-another-ten-one-liners-from-commandlinefu-explained

======
JoachimSchipper
It's better to use ProxyCommand for the SSH example. This particular example
allows the gateway to read all traffic.

------
edeion
Despite the fact I stopped at the first 5 minutes, telnet StarWars looks
awesome.

